# X Server-Problem



## cr4shm4n (17. März 2008)

Ich musste vor kurzem meinen PC (Ubuntu 7.10) per Reset-Knopf herunterfahren, da er komplett eingefroren war. Als ich darauf neustarten wollte, passierte folgendes:
- Ubuntu-Ladebalken erscheint und läuft ordnungsgemäß durch
- Bildschirm wird schwarz (auch noch normal)
- Konsole mit Statusmeldungen erscheint
- Verschwindet nach einer Zeit, dann wird der Bildschirm wieder vollständig Schwarz
- Lade-Cursor erscheint
- Dann wieder die Konsole (Sie blieb beim Afruf von rc.local stehen)
- Schwarzer Bildschirm, Lade-Cursor
- usw...

Nach einigen Wiederholungen erscheint eine Warnung (Sinngemäß): Der Anzeige-Server wurde in den letzten 90 Sekunden  6 mal heruntergefahren [...] Es werden 2 Minuten gewartet, bis er das nächste mal gestartet wird.
Meldung mit Enter bestätigt, dann kann ich mich auf der Konsole am PC anmelden und 2 Minuten "arbeiten" bis der X-Server gestartet wird und der Lade-Cursor erscheint (der dann scheinbar bleibt)

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand Rat geben kann. Ich kann zwar auch XP oder zur Not Vista auf demselben PC nutzen (beides installiert), möchte aber eigentlich nicht auf Linux verzichten...

PS: rc.local ist unmodifiziert, hab schon im Recovery Mode nachgesehen (der geht nämlich erwartungsgemäß noch).


----------



## zerix (17. März 2008)

Hallo,


kannst du mit Strg+Alt+F1-6 auf eine andere tty wechseln?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## cr4shm4n (17. März 2008)

Ja, kann ich.

Übrigens lässt sich der PC in Beiden Zuständen (Schwarzer Bildschirm + Lade-Cursor und Konsole) durch einfaches drücken auf den Start-Knopf herunterfahren. Dann werden wie normal alle Prozesse usw. nacheinander beendet (ist auf der Konsole zu beobachten).

PS: Danke für die schnelle antwort 

Edit:

So, ich habe jetzt Versucht, den XServer neu zu konfigurieren (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg).
Ergebnis: Keine Änderung. Vielleicht werde ich dann bald das Backup von der xorg.conf wieder aktivieren.
Soll ich vielleicht die Logs vom XServer hochladen?


----------



## LarsT (19. März 2008)

Kleine Fragen

Grafikkarte von Nvidia? AGP? Treiber von nvidia? 

Deine Schilderung deutet auf ein Problem hin, das ab und zu mit dem nvidia-treiber auftritt.


----------



## cr4shm4n (19. März 2008)

Grafikkarte: Nvidia 8800GTS PCIe
Treiber: nvidia (restricted)

Klingt gut, der Lösungsansatz, ich probier gleich mal verschiedene Treiber durch.
Wahrescheinlich zuerst nv, und vielleicht Testweise vesa (nur ums mal zum laufen zu kriegen).


----------



## LarsT (19. März 2008)

Versuch es erstmal damit:

In der xorg.conf unter device"nvidia" folgendes eintragen


```
Option "NvAGP" "0"
```

steht für kein AGP-Support..

Der Nvidia-Treiber hat in Verbindung mit bestimmten Motherboards/Chipsatzkombinationen die Angewohnheit sich zu "verhaspeln". Er sucht nach diesem Eintrag, auch wenn kein AGP benötigt wird,


----------



## cr4shm4n (19. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe soeben einige Dinge ausprobiert: Zuerst die von dir geschriebene Zeile eingefügt, Ergebnis: keins (keine Veränderung). Dann habe ich noch zwei andere Treiber ausprobiert (nv und vesa), Ergebnis: nv brachte keine Veränderung, vesa machte gar nichts (nur Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm).

Was hat denn sonst noch Einfluss auf den X-Server, sprich wo wären weitere mögliche Fehlerquellen?


----------



## LarsT (19. März 2008)

cr4shm4n hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe soeben einige Dinge ausprobiert: Zuerst die von dir geschriebene Zeile eingefügt, Ergebnis: keins (keine Veränderung). Dann habe ich noch zwei andere Treiber ausprobiert (nv und vesa), Ergebnis: nv brachte keine Veränderung, vesa machte gar nichts (nur Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm).
> 
> Was hat denn sonst noch Einfluss auf den X-Server, sprich wo wären weitere mögliche Fehlerquellen?



Das einzige was ich jetzt noch vorschlagen kann, klingt im ersten Moment unlogisch, hat jedoch bei mir geholfen. Setze den Wert von NvAGP von 0 auf 1. Klingt unlogisch, weil du ja eigentlich keine AGP-Unterstützung brauchst und der Wert 1 eigentlich dafür sorgt die Nvidia-AGP Unterstützung zu laden.
Jedoch läuft es bei mir auch unlogisch. Eigentlich müsste ich mit den Werten "2"/nur AGPgart oder "3"/NvAGP wenn AGPgart fehlschlägt arbeiten, jedoch bleibt der Bildschirm mit diesen Werten schwarz. Nur mit dem Wert 1 läuft es, er meckert zwar in den logfiles, das NvAGP wegen AGPgart nicht geladen werden kann, aber es funktioniert.

Ansonsten fällt mir nichts mehr ein, das distriübergreifend gilt.


----------



## ToniCE (19. März 2008)

Vielleicht gibt die log-Datei vom X-Server aufschluss über den fehler

/var/log/Xorg.0.log ist das normalerweise.


----------



## cr4shm4n (20. März 2008)

Hi,
die hab ich mir schon mal angesehen. Da waren zwei Warnungen drin, die ich beide beseitigen konnte. Ergebnis ist aber nach wie vor das selbe.

Ich hab mich inzwischen dazu entschlossen, Ubuntu komplett neu aufzusetzen. Backup vom /home/*user*/ Ordner, die Dateiliste von /usr/bin/ hab ich in eine Datei geschrieben. Wo sind eigentlich die Inhalte von dem Menü oben auf dem Desktop? (kann man das Startmenü nennen? ^^)
Der Zeitaufwand erscheint mir nicht allzu groß. Ich hab das System schon öfters neu aufgesetzt. War meist in ein paar Stunden erledigt. Danach hatte ich alle alten Programme wieder installiert und das System eingerichtet.


----------

